# "Pyrophosphate" in canned tuna ??



## ChillyWilly (Jun 7, 2006)

So... I saw this on the label of the Costco brand of white chunk tuna. Anybody know what it is and what it is for ? (I'm guessing a preservative?) Most importantly, is it something we really should not be consuming ?? Thanks for any help !


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_pyrophosphate

"Sodium pyrophosphate, also called tetrasodium pyrophosphate or tetrasodium phosphate, is a slightly toxic and mildly irritating colorless transparent crystalline chemical compound with the formula Na4P2O7 and CAS number 7722-88-5. It contains the pyrophosphate ion. Toxicity is approximately twice that of table salt when digested orally[1]."


----------

